# Iwagumi idea



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

As much as I think that an iwagumi layout gets boring pretty quickly I think the picture below suggests a good idea.

In the last few years we have seen many tanks that pile up rocks very high on the substrate and plant the plants in such a way so it appears that they are growing on a mountain or a cliff.

Normally the plants are not very thinly trimmed. The picture below suggests an open tank with a big rock placed maybe in the golden ratio point or the 2:1 ratio. It will be the only rock and will be slanted as on the picture.

The beauty of the idea is that you let moss attach to the rock and trim it VERY short. So it looks like it's embossing the rock. Also parts of the rock should show - just like on the picture below.

Certainly the tank will need higher light so the moss does not stretch up.

From several feet away you will see a green rock. And as you come close to the tank the small details of the moss will emerge.










--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds like a sweet ideal, nikolay let me know if you need help. oh and i pm'ed you on dallasmas about the air pump and breeders i know who might want to buy it.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*What an awesome idea Nikolay, but how do you replicate the tire tracks in the road???*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The Japanese are thinking about an answer:


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

:lol::lol:


----------

